# Eliminator Pro



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have tried several other peep elimination products but this one is the only one that I have not been able to find a flaw in.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree, I've used it this year and so far I'm 3 for 3 on shots, all perfect, short blood trails. Its the only system I've ever used in 26 years of bowhunting that forces me to anchor consistently each and every time. I'll never leave this system.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you like this better than the Peep Eliminator, I thought they were the same thing. I'm looking to keep my sight, and I'm thinking this one,peep eliminator, or anchor sight. Just need a good opinion on who has tried them all. or some of them.

Shot me a PM if you dont want to knock anyones products.


----------



## Congo (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Ike, 
Thanks for the review. I exteme rear sight on Fri. and he had it in the mail by that afternoon. I'm sorry, I can't remember the guys name, but he's awsome to deal with. Very good customer service so far. I'm hoping it comes in before I leave town for the holidays. I'll give some feedback after I get it on my bow.


----------



## Congo (Mar 8, 2010)

OK quick update. About an hour after my last post, I got home and it's already here. That's ordering on Friday at about 4:00PM and it came to my door this morning at about 10:00AM. Only paid the standard shipping charge. I am very impressed so far. I'll have it on my bow tonight. More to come once I get to shoot with it.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I like this one better because the back blade is so small. It does not obstruct my vision in anyway. The notch is very shallow as well. because of this you know right a way that you are lined up correctly. Like it says on the package your either in or your out. I have a peep eliminator on one of my bows and I really like it I just don't like the way it obstructs my vision at farther distance.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh and Mitchel is an awesome guy his CS is top notch and his shipping is some of the best in the business.


----------

